# stomp rugs



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Someone mentioned making stomp rugs with their seconds. I was just wondering how that was done?


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

what is a stomp rug?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I met a woman who makes stomp rugs with her elementary class, but I'm not sure exactly how she does it. She said that she uses wool/alpaca seconds and warm soapy water, and has the kids STOMP all over it to felt it. 

I googled it and found this youtube - the idea of the small wading pools is great!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChAbVuKRiuQ[/ame]

Here's another link, but it's a more involved process:
http://fibermill.yurtboutique.com/grouprug.htm

I like the idea of layering the fiber in the pool, adding hot soapy water, and squish/stomping away to make a rug. Perfect activity for a hot day (well, I suppose COLD water would feel better :grin: )


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's basically wet felting on a big scale.


----------

